# $79 Nook refurb from BN store on ebay (ended)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290552594754
I was totally pleased with my new Nook Color purchased from the BN eBay store.


----------

